# "Harvard Paver" bricks



## dermx (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=p ... lpage=none

I picked up some of these to easily make some stacked caves. Anyways they did "fizz" considerably under the vinegar test. But i have yet to let them sit in water to see what the really do to the water.

My question...i have heard of bonding agents or dipping methods and such used for these commercially sold rocks may be unsuitable for aquarium use? I was wondering if anyone had any idea...its for an mbuna tank.
Thanks!


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

I work at a concrete plant and we make paver and retaining wall products. They use Iron oxide pigment to give the bricks colors If I was you I would not use the product to aquascape your tank with. I think in the long run it will cause problems with you fish.


----------

